# UVI Prime8+ Free For A Limited Time



## Bee_Abney (Nov 5, 2022)

UVI Prime8+ Virtual 808 Plugin Is Free (OFFER EXPIRED)


UVI offers the Prime8+ (€39 value) virtual 808 drum machine plugin as a FREE download for a limited time (iLok account required). Prime8+ is a sample-based virtual 808 drum machine that runs in UVI Workstation (freeware) and Falcon. There are so many free 808s nowadays that we recently posted an...




bedroomproducersblog.com





I can't see any information about how long this will last [EDIT: *Until 15th November 2022*], but for a limited time you can get UVI's Prime8+, an 808 sample library, for free with the coupon code:

*FREEP8*

Regular price of €39, this runs in UVI Workstation or Falcon.









UVI Prime 8+ - Return of a Legendary '80s Drum Machine


The most iconic and sought after drum machine in the world returns to the throne in perfected form




www.uvi.net


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 5, 2022)

It's untill 15 November.

Also, get in line 

Thread 'UVI gives you the sounds of an 80s legend... for free!' https://vi-control.net/community/threads/uvi-gives-you-the-sounds-of-an-80s-legend-for-free.131833/

Thread 'Freebie: UVI Prime 8+' https://vi-control.net/community/threads/freebie-uvi-prime-8.131779/


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 5, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> It's untill 15 November.
> 
> Also, get in line
> 
> ...


But they were posted in the wrong places!!! We have a dedicated UVI forum so we needed just one more post on this!

I'm... I'm not fooling anyone, am I?


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> But they were posted in the wrong places!!! We have a dedicated UVI forum so we needed just one more post on this!
> 
> I'm... I'm not fooling anyone, am I?


We have a dedicated UVI forum?


----------



## Technostica (Nov 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> We have a dedicated UVI forum?


I thought it was a Falcon forum so I live and learn. 

I've got 808 sample libraries and none of them are of drum machines.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 5, 2022)

Technostica said:


> I thought it was a Falcon forum so I live and learn.
> 
> I've got 808 sample libraries and none of them are of drum machines.


Well, it was set up for Falcon, but it was labelled as Falcon/UVI. But I just hadn't seen the other postings...

Mea maxima culpa.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 5, 2022)

Thx for the hint! You can not have enough 808´s


----------



## Akoustecx (Nov 5, 2022)

Solid freebie.
Don't monkey around, add this to your collection!


----------



## Wes Mayhall (Nov 5, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CGR (Nov 6, 2022)

Nice one – thanks for the heads up @Bee_Abney 

I owned the real thing many years ago, and regrettably sold it in the early 90s. Young and stupid. I've never used a virtual 808 in any tracks, but had fun throwing this little idea together:


----------



## Fleer (Nov 6, 2022)

CGR said:


> Nice one – thanks for the heads up @Bee_Abney
> 
> I owned the real thing many years ago, and regrettably sold it in the early 90s. Young and stupid. I've never used a virtual 808 in any tracks, but had fun throwing this little idea together:



I like that!


----------



## oeholmen (Nov 6, 2022)

CGR said:


> Nice one – thanks for the heads up @Bee_Abney
> 
> I owned the real thing many years ago, and regrettably sold it in the early 90s. Young and stupid. I've never used a virtual 808 in any tracks, but had fun throwing this little idea together:



Very nice


----------



## Kery Michael (Nov 7, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up! It was a little hassle running through the registration process, as this is my first UVI purchase. But for a free decent set of sounds, it's worth it.

Maybe in the future, I'll pick up Meteor or something....


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 7, 2022)

CGR said:


> Nice one – thanks for the heads up @Bee_Abney
> 
> I owned the real thing many years ago, and regrettably sold it in the early 90s. Young and stupid. I've never used a virtual 808 in any tracks, but had fun throwing this little idea together:



That's a great piece. A sort of mellow sinister vibe. It makes me think of a 1980s set noirish detective programme with elements of humour - like Shoestring or The Chinese Detective.





Not that the music is directly similar, just that it could fit the same kind of programme. Of course, I don't think 808s had gone mainstream by that time!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 7, 2022)

Kery Michael said:


> Thanks for the heads up! It was a little hassle running through the registration process, as this is my first UVI purchase. But for a free decent set of sounds, it's worth it.
> 
> Maybe in the future, I'll pick up Meteor or something....


There may be some people who can confirm, but I'm sure I remember hearing positive things about Meteor when it was released. I haven't used, though. There are a lot of good UVI products, though. My one regret being Gypsy Jazzy - I like jazz manouche, but they weren't going for realistic instruments in that library.


----------



## CGR (Nov 7, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's a great piece. A sort of mellow sinister vibe. It makes me think of a 1980s set noirish detective programme with elements of humour - like Shoestring or The Chinese Detective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bee. 'Mellow Sinister' – I think you've named a new musical genre 
Weird thing is, I look EXACTLY like Eddie Shoestring – late 70's moustache and all  . . . just kidding.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 7, 2022)

CGR said:


> Thanks Bee. 'Mellow Sinister' – I think you've named a new musical genre
> Weird thing is, I look EXACTLY like Eddie Shoestring – late 70's moustache and all  . . . just kidding.


He _is_ a very evil looking man.


----------



## CGR (Nov 7, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> He _is_ a very evil looking man.


 . . . Mellow sinister even. I wouldn't trust him!


----------



## Inherently (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Inherently (Dec 9, 2022)

Piano practice has been more lively since I swapped the metronome with the 808 kick.

Hanon 1:

dBOOM! duh-da-da dBOOM! duh-da-da ...

Feels like the metronome is chasing me!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 9, 2022)

Inherently said:


> Piano practice has been more lively since I swapped the metronome with the 808 kick.
> 
> Hanon 1:
> 
> ...


My nerves couldn't take it! Which is probably why everything I play is out of time...

Now you just need to modulate the speed to increase, gradually at first, and then at a greater and greater rate. Just to get that real being-hounded-to-your-doom feel.


----------



## Inherently (Dec 9, 2022)

Pretty sure there's an over-clocked German word for...



Bee_Abney said:


> that real being-hounded-to-your-doom feel.


What would Mozart have said? 

Argerlichkeit!

If I practice diligently I'll be the next Argerlich...


----------



## Inherently (Dec 16, 2022)

A steady 80 for lap swim, with the DJ setup at the shallow end of the pool.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 16, 2022)

Inherently said:


> A steady 80 for lap swim, with the DJ setup at the shallow end of the pool.


I feel like I'm being chased by apes wearing 80s fashion.


----------

